# hospitals new cairo



## al+ (Dec 13, 2020)

Please can anyone recommend any hospials with good standard EMERGENCY care 
- for major issues eg stroke, heart attack, traffic accidents
in Heliopolis/ Al Rehab / Festival City etc? Don't know where we'll be living yet
Hospitals on the embassies' recommended lists seem to be in Zamalek / city centre etc or Maadi

Thanks in advance


----------



## AlexTG (Oct 10, 2018)

I would think the hospitals recommended by the Embassies is a good starting point. Zamalek and Maadi are also not that far to visit from Heliopolis, maybe 45mins to an hour by car. What exactly are you looking for from a hospital, you don't describe your situation very well.


----------

